# Minato's KCM and Swagger!



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

My god Minato. :amazed


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Seriously, what the fuck.

Minato 1000% confirmed >>>>>>>>> Itachi


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

omfg              .


----------



## ThunderRaikage (May 22, 2013)

Bm speed +minato's tag=invincible


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

Naruto had to go through hell with all that hatred bullshit and whatnot and even needed Kurama to aknowledged him before he could get this form.

... Minato achieves it just like this... On a whim...

Seriously... This chapter was *JAW BREAKING*.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Not even Itachi fans can argue this anymore. Minato>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Itachi. Fucking BM along with FTG. Holy shit!!!


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

Minato seriously pissed on Naruto's feats today.

He gained BM in a flash compared to how long it took Naruto. (Pun intended.)

And this proves Minato has no hatred in his heart.


----------



## DremolitoX (May 22, 2013)

Durr he's not a walking plot device and a shitty mary sue at all hurr!

This feat of his was golden


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 22, 2013)

so Minato > Naruto... God tier


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

ITS OVER, WE WIN. 

Minato> Your favourite character. CANON.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

*"I'm Minato Namikaze..Get ready for the BAMFLASH! "*

God damn his swag is unrivaled


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Greatest of All Time is here to shit on your feats and save the day.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

That's not Bijuu Mode, that's RM.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

Minato is the true savior


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2013)

No wonder naruto could never surpass this guy


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 22, 2013)

lol even hashirama fanboys have to take a knee


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Did you see how he effortlessly made the Kyuubi's chakra his bitch?


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Minato can probably accomplish Bijuu-dama on the fly now with Kyuubi Chakara.


----------



## slickcat (May 22, 2013)

LORD MINATO SAMA   the only light in this trashy manga


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

DremolitoX said:


> Durr he's not a walking plot device and a shitty mary sue at all hurr!
> 
> This feat of his was golden



This is likely even worse than Erza from Fairy Tail... .

What a fucking godawfull Mary Sue. And I actually used to love this guy in the past.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

i dont have a problem with minato being great but really BM ? WTF kishi when he did get that in the death god ?

This is so BS..... i mean kishi could just let minato have kurama yin chakra but noooooooo wait for it its BM !!!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 22, 2013)

Kishi seriously seriously...


----------



## Faustus (May 22, 2013)

Minato just did what Kinkaku and Ginkaku could do - control the bijuu chakra without the bijuu itself. it is different from what Naruto has achieved. Sorry Minato-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## blackfishie (May 22, 2013)

He can do it so easily because he doesnt have Kurama's mind in him, only his chakra so he doesnt have to fight against his hatred or anything.

However on the flipside he doesent get genjutsu immunity and probably cant do the mass chakra sharing cause Kurama isnt sealed in him to make more chakra.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Naruto had to go through hell with all that hatred bullshit and whatnot and even needed Kurama to aknowledged him before he could get this form.
> 
> ... Minato achieves it just like this... On a whim...
> 
> Seriously... This chapter was *JAW BREAKING*.





CA182 said:


> Minato seriously pissed on Naruto's feats today.
> 
> He gained BM in a flash compared to how long it took Naruto. (Pun intended.)
> 
> And this proves Minato has no hatred in his heart.



that's because his half of the chakra logically has no will that he has to fight with to control.
kyuubi's will/persona resided in naruto.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (May 22, 2013)

Not surprised, he did seal half the Kyuubi chakra away with him so it only makes sense that he would have access to it (especially being an edo and all). I don't think he can transform into BM like Naruto though.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> i dont have a problem with minato being great but really BM ? WTF kishi when he did get that in the death god ?
> 
> This is so BS..... i mean kishi could just let mianto have kurma yin chakra but noooooooo wait for it its BM !!!



No its not he sealed half of kyuubi chakra in himself and died saving his family.If he didnt die he and naruto would be rikudou mode duo 

He has the same seal as naruto and knows uzumaki hax and is ''genius''.It would be pretty easy for him control this chakra as naruto had kyuubi and the malice side of kyuubi chakra.

Minato is just that guy everyone is slow this guy set kunai's up you aint even know it.


----------



## Recaso (May 22, 2013)

It's not BM, it's Kyuubi chakra mode, it just looks like it because Minato wears the Forth Cloak. All the marking are identical to KCM.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

The wank will be glorious.


----------



## Xin (May 22, 2013)

Looks 1000 times better than Narutos BM mode.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

BM page caption should be:
SUPERMAN IS HERE?!


----------



## Jizznificent (May 22, 2013)

that was actually minato KCM, not BM.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

*"Second, Third, come before me"*



What a fucking boss!  His swag is unrivaled in this manga.


----------



## Pein (May 22, 2013)

Goddamn, I knew Minato would get a power up but not to this level. Who could could fuck with him now? He was already the fastest person without KCM.


----------



## everies (May 22, 2013)

I'm waiting for a better explanation from Kishi, something tells me it's more than just Kyuubi chakra and Minato already was capable of this before the sealing. Meanwhile, holy shit Minato!


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2013)

Like he wasn't fast enough already lol.


----------



## Hayn (May 22, 2013)

Whats the point of Naruto anymore? Edo Minato can do everything Naruto can, which should include bijuu bombs using the chakra and he has infinite chakra for bijuu bomb spam.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> No its not he sealed half of kyuubi chakra in himself and died saving his family.If he didnt die he and naruto would be rikudou mode duo
> 
> He has the same seal as naruto and knows uzumaki hax and is ''genius''.It would be pretty easy for him control this chakra as naruto had kyuubi and the malice side of kyuubi chakra.
> 
> Minato is just that guy everyone is slow this guy set kunai's up you aint even know it.



you got to be jokeing , i understand minato haveing yin chakra but not BM its a real asspull as Naruto had the same seal i only after such a great time got BM

Minato died after sealing the fox , when could have he learned BM ?


OH yes never.....


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> BM page caption should be:
> SUPERMAN IS HERE?!



"Super Minato come to saves the day!"


----------



## Zlad (May 22, 2013)

Oh no... why... Minato fans will go wild!

This is just SOP - Super over powered. He is already OP enough


----------



## Iruel (May 22, 2013)

the fuck is this shit?


----------



## DremolitoX (May 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> you got to be jokeing , i understand minato haveing yin chakra but not BM its a real asspull as Naruto had the same seal i only after such a great time got BM
> 
> Minato died after sealing the fox , when could have he learned BM ?
> 
> ...



"Naruto, I learned to control this powerful bijuu chakra while i was servicing kishi with my mouth and butthole."


----------



## Iruel (May 22, 2013)

"swag"? dafuq is that shit?


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

The swagkage. 

I remember when people thought Minato was weaker than Tobirama because he showcased his chakra that made the walls move. Bitches pls, Minato casually masters the Kyuubi and trolls the Juubi.


----------



## Azula (May 22, 2013)

oh well 

at least he looks decent


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> you got to be jokeing , i understand minato haveing yin chakra but not BM its a real asspull as Naruto had the same seal i only after such a great time got BM
> 
> Minato died after sealing the fox , when could have he learned BM ?
> 
> ...



He just channeling pure good kyuubi chakra sealed in himself.Pretty sure someone with his level of chakra control can do that.

Ginkaku could channel kyuubi chakra they just ate kyuubi parts.Minato actually has half of kyuubi's chakra.I dont know why he tuned into rkudou mode but maybe channeling kyuubi chakra with uzumaki seal gives you rikudou mode.Or maybe cause he's the other half of naruto he can do it.

Does it matter?? I would'nt expect any less bullshit kishi gives minato he's naruto's dad..


----------



## uchiha no senkō (May 22, 2013)

now we just need to see his Sage Mode........................ and then my mind will really be blown


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

*Minato the baptist.*

"Second, third, come before me."

  He about to bless them in the name of Minato.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:amazed


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> *He just channeling pure good kyuubi chakra sealed in himself.Pretty sure someone with his level of* *chakra control can do that*.
> 
> Ginkaku could channel kyuubi chakra they just ate kyuubi parts.Minato actually has half of kyuubi's chakra.I dont know why he tuned into rkudou mode but maybe channeling kyuubi chakra with uzumaki seal gives you rikudou mode.Or maybe cause he's the other half of naruto he can do it.
> 
> Does it matter?? I would'nt expect any less bullshit kishi gives minato he's naruto's dad..



why is that chakra good in the first place , its yin chakra who was sealed from an evil kurma 

and i agree with Ginkaku and Minato should have got the same shit and not BM.....

its pure shit....... maybe i would not complain so bad but this chapter had alot of pure shit outside of minato BM


----------



## DivineDart (May 22, 2013)

Minato is God


----------



## convict (May 22, 2013)

I hope there is at least an attempt at an explanation for this.


----------



## Vergil642 (May 22, 2013)

Minato is pretty goddamn OP now. He's reached Madara/Hashirama/possibly Kabuto with Edo army level.

Enjoy it while it lasts until he gives Naruto his half of Kurama's chakra and Sasuke becomes the good version of Madara.

Poor Naruto though, he went through hell to get that and Minato just casually throws it on like some random hat.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The tears are absolutely delicious.



Let me taste some!


----------



## RandomLurker (May 22, 2013)

So did Minato have the Kyuubi yin chakra with him all along or what?
Kishi better explain. But he'll just probably end up retconning shit since that seems to be his thing nowadays.


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

*Minato...*

BM....I have no words...


Minato, keep doing what you do


----------



## Alaude (May 22, 2013)

Wasn't expecting that at all...And don't really like it.


----------



## uchiha no senkō (May 22, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> that was actually minato KCM, not BM.



^this.  you can tell from the eyes, the lines not being complete to his feet, etc. he's simply using the chakra he received from the kyubii, i don't think he actually has the kyubii inside him. he just has access to that BIG ball of chakra similar to when Naruto accessed KCM while training with Bee.



alexu9696 said:


> and i agree with Ginkaku and Minato should have got the same shit and not BM.....
> 
> its pure shit....... maybe i would not complain so bad but this chapter had alot of pure shit outside of minato BM



Ginkaku and Kingaku simply devoured the kyubii's chakra, Minato has the Eight Trigrams Seal which was passed down by the Uzumaki clan probably (since I think Kushina had this seal as well) which means it's related to the Rikoudou (most likely since it's an Uzumaki seal and/or related to the Torii seal) therefore having a similar appearance.


----------



## Azula (May 22, 2013)

Yeah keep trolling the hell out of everyone


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

"I'm Minato Namikaze, get ready for the blast." 

Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Viper (May 22, 2013)

That shit was DOPE 

So... how has Nardo surpassed him again?


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> "Second, third, come before me."
> 
> He about to bless them in the name of Minato.
> 
> ...



Someone needs to photoshop Minato as the pope.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Seriously, what the fuck.
> 
> Minato 1000% confirmed >>>>>>>>> Itachi



lol no


----------



## Raiken (May 22, 2013)

It's not BM, It's KCM.
You can tell the difference. Naruto's power as a Jinchuuriki is still far greater than Minato's.
Minato is not friendly with his Kyuubi, he's just won a Chakra Tug of War with it apparently.


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol no



Hey Addy..... I see you. Don't let those jimmies get rustled. Stay away from Minato threads.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

lathia said:


> "I'm Minato Namikaze, get ready for the blast."
> 
> Nothing else needs to be said.



That's probably what he said at the end of his first date with Kushina.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2013)

I am just wondering if people are as eager to make the distinction between Minato and "Edo" Minato as they were with Itachi and "Edo" Itachi.
Because you see, Minato killed himself for that half of Kyuubi chakra. So Minato never had BM, up until he was ressurected.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

RandomLurker said:


> So did Minato have the Kyuubi yin chakra with him all along or what?
> Kishi better explain. But he'll just probably end up retconning shit since that seems to be his thing nowadays.


He was in the death god doing battle with the yin half for 15 years. I bet that's when he tamed it.

Not because he had any grand plan for using it with edo tensei later on but because he was bored.


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

Viper said:


> That shit was DOPE
> 
> So... how has Nardo surpassed him again?



that isn't BM bro and minato can't share chakra etc... etc


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am just wondering if people are as eager to make the distinction between Minato and "Edo" Minato as they were with Itachi and "Edo" Itachi.
> Because you see, Minato killed himself for that half of Kyuubi chakra. So Minato never had BM, up until he was ressurected.



There's always going to be a distinction between the living version and the edo version. Not that it matters since most people usually use the strongest version of the character when talking about them in debates.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am just wondering if people are as eager to make the distinction between Minato and "Edo" Minato as they were with Itachi and "Edo" Itachi.
> Because you see, Minato killed himself for that half of Kyuubi chakra. So Minato never had BM, up until he was ressurected.



I'm willing to make a compromise. Everything done by Minato prior to going into KCM is doable by living Minato. Living Minato was hindered by the vast amount of chakra that he sealed into himself 16 years ago. He noted that it was heavy. So yeah, everything anything done after after this chapter is now a feat for Edo Minato.


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

lathia said:


> "I'm Minato Namikaze, get ready for the blast."
> 
> Nothing else needs to be said.



man that panel was awesome


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

so boss......


----------



## Legend777 (May 22, 2013)

I got mind fucked when I saw that panel .

I'd be honestly disappointed if this kind of implies that Minato needs Kyuubi mode to fight on Hashirama's level because we have seen how strong people become with just a fraction of kyuubi chakra. And I was hoping to see Minato's (Base) complete arsenal but when he is using KCM all his jutsus would be much stronger . So we wouldn't get a fair idea of that as well .

Well I am still excited to see what fuiinjutsu he has in store . Still one of the haxxest jutsu around.


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am just wondering if people are as eager to make the distinction between Minato and "Edo" Minato as they were with Itachi and "Edo" Itachi.
> Because you see, Minato killed himself for that half of Kyuubi chakra. So Minato never had BM, up until he was ressurected.



edo minato >>>>>>>> living minato


----------



## Shaz (May 22, 2013)

Inb4 all previous haters accept their King


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 22, 2013)

Minato fans are going to really enjoy themselves this weekend.


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

I'm not even going to lie. I wake up at 6:30am to read the manga before going to work. Today, I was Madara personified when I saw Minato's swagger. Woke up in a flash.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Minato fans are going to really enjoy themselves this weekend.



The party started last chapter. We just got our second wind.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am just wondering if people are as eager to make the distinction between Minato and "Edo" Minato as they were with Itachi and "Edo" Itachi.
> Because you see, Minato killed himself for that half of Kyuubi chakra. So Minato never had BM, up until he was ressurected.



Of course edo minato> normal minato.But any version of minato>naruverse.Look how fast he set up those kunai's before tobirama even teleported no one can land a hit on this guy you have to be his speed tier to trouble him.Teleporters cant even give him a prob;em how is slow regular folk going to.Dont even bother go into cqc ,dont do aoe jutsu,dont send projectiles just run.

Minato>your favourite. Wait actually normal minato could even beat bijuu naruto with a higher level seal like jman's patch.Damn that speed.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> BM....I have no words...
> 
> 
> Minato, keep doing what you do



KCM bro. He is always wearing a cloak.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

J-man thought Minato was the Child of Prophecy.....funny....he still has a chance in a way...

but ye i think he looks awesome 

and his bangs look like fox ears lol


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 22, 2013)

Does he even need the tags for FTG now?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 22, 2013)

Seems like major OverKill 

I love it


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> KCM bro. He is always wearing a cloak.



Hey Klue, I see you're more active on Minato threads now. Hop on brotha, hop on!



Naymles said:


> J-man thought Minato was the Child of Prophecy.....funny....he still has a chance in a way...
> 
> but ye i think he looks awesome
> 
> and his bangs look like fox ears lol



Has a chance? You don't put a Rinnegan symbol and a cloak on him if he truly wasn't a CoP. It's pretty much cemented by now.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> KCM bro. He is always wearing a cloak.



You need to quote at least half the people here. 

Srsly guys,

KCM: 

RM:


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

lathia said:


> Has a chance? You don't put a Rinnegan symbol and a cloak on him if he truly wasn't a CoP. It's pretty much cemented by now.



you'd actually have to "alive" to be cop


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> you'd actually have to "alive" to be cop



You serious? We're speaking in past tense here. You don't see Kishi putting any Rinnegan symbols right now, do you? I'm referring to the Raikage A flashback.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

Rhythmic- said:


> You need to quote at least half the people here.
> 
> Srsly guys,
> 
> ...


It's like a weird mix of both. Has the 6 tomoe around the collar and black "straps" going down all the way to his hands like BM but has straps that stop at the knee and a spiral rather than full circle pattern on the stomach like KCM.

I bet he's halfway between the two states.


----------



## Xin (May 22, 2013)

Goddamn. Remove that "Swagger" from the title.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2013)

That guy who made this gif last week is the true child of prophecy.

Most Appropriate Image Ever:



:33


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

dammit.


----------



## Shaz (May 22, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Does he even need the tags for FTG now?



I believe he would. Although he has KCM, it doesn't mean he can teleport, especially far distances, although in close range he could almost look as if he is perhaps through sheer speed.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> It's like a weird mix of both. Has the 6 tomoe around the collar and black "straps" going down all the way to his hands like BM but has straps that stop at the knee and a spiral rather than full circle pattern on the stomach like KCM.
> 
> I bet he's halfway between the two states.



Also look at the line that's below the spiral; Naruto's is over his. I'm guessing Kishi wanted to differentiate both KCMs because one's powered by Yin, the other by Yang.


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

*Minato: Super Saiyan*

Link removed


Does he look like a supersaiyan in the top right panel or what


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Xin said:


> Goddamn. Remove that "Swagger" from the title.



I didn't even put it there, a mod did.  I made a thread about how boss Minato was and I guess a mod moved it here and put swagger in the title.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

Rhythmic- said:


> Also look at the line that's below the spiral; Naruto's is over his. I'm guessing Kishi wanted to differentiate both KCMs because one's powered by Yin, the other by Yang.


Good spot. I anticipate Naruto will combine the two into a third mode *when *he gets the other half of Kurama back.


----------



## Shaz (May 22, 2013)

Saiyan Minato


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

Naruto > Minato anyway.

/Thread.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

while i prefer base minato (i never liked BM), i still think he looks 10000000000 better than naruto in BM.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 22, 2013)

At first I thought it was just another asspull from Kishimoto, but now that I have thought about it, Minato having that Mode does make sense.

He did seal half of Kyuubi's chakra inside himself with Shiki Fuujin, so he has complete access to it since Orochimaru freed them from Shinigami's belly.

And it seems like that Chakra Mode is very simple to use aswell since Naruto used it so easily, so it's no-brainer that someone like Minato could also learn to use it.

So I personally see no problem with this. But I hoped Minato would look different from Naruto because Minato has the Yang side of Kyuubi's chakra?


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

its the hair. that super saiyan-tastic hair.


----------



## Roman (May 22, 2013)

Minato. Is. God-tier. Confirmed. If someone ever thought Minato was chump change against Hashirama, now is the time to reconsider his beliefs


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> Good spot. I anticipate Naruto will combine the two into a third mode *when *he gets the other half of Kurama back.



Yeah that's what I was thinking (hoping). I just hope when Kurama gets the rest of himself back, Naruto's full Bijuu Mode will remain as is design-wise, and doesn't end up like B's and the others where it's just a full transformation. 

 looks a million times better than  this.


----------



## Akaiyasha (May 22, 2013)

Actually... Kakashi's response to Naruto first using "BM" makes much more sense in context now.

<-----------


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 22, 2013)

I knew minato was gonna beast but damn! just came there and took control of the situation


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 22, 2013)

I don't know how the hell it happened, but this day will go down in history


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Minato. Is. God-tier. Confirmed. If someone ever thought Minato was chump change against Hashirama, now is the time to reconsider his beliefs



Poor cold water over it, and settle down.


----------



## DraconianMithril (May 22, 2013)

Time to Stop the Bullshit.


Kyuubi already confirmed that Minato can Share Chakra, that's the first thing they said when Naruto started Openly Doing it.

Secondly, this is Not KCM it's RM simply look at the hands my goodness symbols that are indentical to BM/RM and not KCM. If Anything Minato is Between KCM and RM but honestly it's looks Identical to RM and nothing else.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

DraconianMithril said:


> Time to Stop the Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Kyuubi already confirmed that Minato can Share Chakra, that's the first thing they said when Naruto started Openly Doing it.
> ...



Naruto's hands were similar the first time he used it, and the BM style cloak is something you simply have to ignore. Minato always wears one.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2013)

Is obvious that Minato transformed easily because the Kyuubi was willing to give him chakra. If Naruto hadn't mastered the Kyuubi it would have been a different story. Or at least Minato would have really worked for it. 

Naruto will get the other half of Kyubbi chakra and maybe even Minato's God of Thunder technique.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto's hands were similar the first time he used it, and the BM style cloak is something you simply have to ignore. Minato always wears one.


That was the key in his right hand. Notice the laft hand is bare.

Also notice that this thread has 6 votes all at 5 stars. Flawless victory.

patiently waits for haters to vote down. give me your rustled jimmies!


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

why do poster think they are two kyuubi's


----------



## DraconianMithril (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto's hands were similar the first time he used it, and the BM style cloak is something you simply have to ignore. Minato always wears one.



You can obviously see that Minato's upper Body has seals just like RM, but his Lower Body has Seals like KCM.

KCM Naruto does not have seals on his limbs like BM Naruto does. While Minato does have these seals on two of his limbs. It's an Inbetween state, the end of the day Minato who can run across an Ocean, Place 3 tags around the Juubi, Talk and Swag on Naruto's mistress, all the while Fighting the Internal Battle with Kyuubi that Naruto had to go through just kinda makes Minato... idk what to say about him just damn.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> That was the key in his right hand. Notice the laft hand is bare.
> 
> Also notice that this thread has 6 votes all at 5 stars. Flawless victory.
> 
> patiently waits for haters to vote down. give me your rustled jimmies!



Can't see the left hand.

Regardless, BM still looks strikingly different.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't see the left hand.
> 
> Regardless, BM still looks strikingly different.


This isn't a game of spot the difference but if you want I can circle it for you?

8 votes and counting


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> This isn't a game of spot the difference but if you want I can circle it for you?
> 
> 8 votes and counting



Well, it is a game of spot the difference, we're trying to figure out which form Minato is taking.

WTF?


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

You can clearly see his left hand in the scan you posted with no black strap around it, Stop trolling.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> You can clearly see his left hand in the scan you posted with no black strap around it, Stop trolling.



And you can clearly see, regardless of that one detail, Minato's form closely resembles Naruto's KCM, not his BM.


----------



## Fuujin (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> And you can clearly see, regardless of that one detail, Minato's form closely resembles Naruto's KCM, not his BM.


It has aspects of both but I agree it seems closer to KCM. I only say that because I believe the status of the middle circle is the most important factor.


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

DraconianMithril said:


> You can obviously see that Minato's upper Body has seals just like RM, but his Lower Body has Seals like KCM.
> 
> KCM Naruto does not have seals on his limbs like BM Naruto does. While Minato does have these seals on two of his limbs. *It's an Inbetween state*, the end of the day Minato who can run across an Ocean, Place 3 tags around the Juubi, Talk and Swag on Naruto's mistress, all the while Fighting the Internal Battle with Kyuubi that Naruto had to go through just kinda makes Minato... idk what to say about him just damn.


Please show me when kishi comfirmed this is some hybrid or it didn't happen, this could just as easily be minato's *version* of KCM just like how every susanou varies in design and capability.


----------



## DraconianMithril (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 22, 2013)

I think it's cool that Minato can also transform into KCM or BM with Kurama's Yin chakra. He better give it to Naruto before Orochimaru or Sasuke try to take it for themselves.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for putting that thing Minato .


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I think it's cool that Minato can also transform into KCM or BM with Kurama's Yin chakra. He better give it to Naruto before Orochimaru or Sasuke try to take it for themselves.



it's not BM......


----------



## wibisana (May 22, 2013)

I dont get it?
he master it in deathgod belly?

from yin chakra? and he "practically" another Kurama's Jin?
so there is 2 Kurama now?


----------



## DraconianMithril (May 22, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> it's not BM......



It's an inbetween State. Who needs any more confirmation that Kishimoto's own art. Minato has markings from both KCM and RM bottom line no ignoring it no disputing it. You see it or not and if you can't I'll tell you. Minato has BM/RM markings, and he has KCM markings.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> Of course edo minato> normal minato.But any version of minato>naruverse





Ok.


----------



## jplaya2023 (May 22, 2013)

wait a minute i thought that was naruto in that pic in kcm mode. i thought he created a clone. Your saying that's minato? Reading it makes more sense now :amazed


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

DraconianMithril said:


> It's an inbetween State. Who needs any more confirmation that Kishimoto's own art. Minato has markings from both KCM and RM bottom line no ignoring it no disputing it. You see it or not and if you can't I'll tell you. Minato has BM/RM markings, and he has KCM markings.


nope.jpg it's just an hyrid "design" until minato actually starts doing BM naruto shit, this is just a variation of KCM.


----------



## Okodi (May 22, 2013)

No whisker = inferior jin


----------



## Saturnine (May 22, 2013)

1) It's Kyubi Chakra Mode, not Bijuu Mode.

2) It's not known whether he has any hatred in his heart or not. He didn't have to wrest the chakra from Kurama like Naruto, he just sealed the yin chakra within himself with Shiki Fuuin, there's no reason he shouldn't be able to use it. 

3) He got KCM instead of a standard tailed shroud because the chakra he had wasn't burdened with any of Kurama's consciousness. Due to the manner of the chakra's sealing, all of Kurama's consciousness remained with Naruto.

I know you're excited, but please at least use your head when wanking.


----------



## Saturnine (May 22, 2013)

DraconianMithril said:


> It's an inbetween State. Who needs any more confirmation that Kishimoto's own art. Minato has markings from both KCM and RM bottom line no ignoring it no disputing it. You see it or not and if you can't I'll tell you. Minato has BM/RM markings, and he has KCM markings.



No such thing as an "in-between state". It's plain KCM, it's just that the design had to account for Minato's cape. His markings are nothing like in BM. Please stop the wank.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Minato trained with Goku in after life


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 22, 2013)

I always knew that Minato fans were swagdonkeys D:

Anyway, good job with amping up the Sue, Kishi


----------



## Sniffers (May 22, 2013)

Since Minato is still Naruto's main mould, it makes sense for Kishimoto to give him KCM. Naruto barely had anything in common with his benchmark in terms of fighting abilities before, unlike his rival, Sasuke, but now that has been "_fixed_". I'm not at all surprised this happened.​


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Lol.what the fuck. Isnt this a.major ass pull? 

Can anybody please explain it to me?

How can Minato use KCM if he never faced his hatred in the WoT before?

He never tamed Kyuubi just like what Naruto did before..

Just because Naruto can.use KCM, then automatically his fathers can do so as well? Wtf ck


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How can Minato use KCM if he never faced his hatred in the WoT before?
> 
> He never tamed Kyuubi just like what Naruto did before..



Maybe since Naruto converted Kyuubi hatred, the chakra in Minato's body is converted as well.

If Naruto haven't cleansed kyuubi hatred, Minato won't use Kyuubi chakra like he did now.


----------



## DraconianMithril (May 22, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> No such thing as an "in-between state". It's plain KCM, it's just that the design had to account for Minato's cape. His markings are nothing like in BM. Please stop the wank.



When Kishi erases the BM blotches on his hands, and Rikudo Beads on his Swagnificent Collar then maybe if you get lucky, I'll allow your hate to kill my buzz.


----------



## Danzio (May 22, 2013)

RM, not BM.But Minato is pretty haxxed right now.Damn.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

Makes you wonder why Minato killed himself in the first place if he can just sealed Kyuubi inside his body and mastered its powers, but then again there will be no manga since BM Minato will solo the whole manga.


----------



## xXMUGIWARAXx (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Seriously, what the fuck.
> 
> Minato 1000% confirmed >>>>>>>>> Itachi



finally we can all agree on this. I always thought it was obvious but you know those itachi fans


----------



## Rawri (May 22, 2013)

Wow... So he mastered KCM in like what... 20 minutes? That's probably the time that passed between his sealing and death and now. Naruto


----------



## ? (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3YAzGEjFF-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## n0thinglasts (May 22, 2013)

I don't see how this makes him better than Itachi, Itachi could do the same thing if he was a Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> 1) It's Kyubi Chakra Mode, not Bijuu Mode.
> 
> 2) It's not known whether he has any hatred in his heart or not. He didn't have to wrest the chakra from Kurama like Naruto, he just sealed the yin chakra within himself with Shiki Fuuin, there's no reason he shouldn't be able to use it.
> 
> ...



If this were the case, why was Kurama so surprised if all Minato needed to do was shelf his own chakra and substitute it for the Nine's Tails chakra?



			
				Kurama said:
			
		

> Minato, could this be?
> 
> Well I'll be damed, even Minato!!



Though I do agree, Minato is using KCM.


----------



## Face (May 22, 2013)

Why is Naruto even relevant anymore?


----------



## Yondaime (May 22, 2013)

Best part of this war.


----------



## Marik Swift (May 22, 2013)

Guess that *officially* ends the Minato vs Ei speed discussion. Well played Kishi, well played. 

Haven't posted in Naruto telegrams in a while, but this chapter was worth a pass.


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

Face said:


> Why is Naruto even relevant anymore?



because he can use BM and minato can't not to mention minato is just a edo, he's not fucking alive


----------



## Rawri (May 22, 2013)

Marik Swift said:


> Guess that *officially* ends the Minato vs Ei speed discussion. Well played Kishi, well played.



Well to be fair this isn't Minato, it's Edo Minato. Both are faster anyway though


----------



## T-Bag (May 22, 2013)

this was retarded and unexpected. what? it took naruto forever to get that and minato somehow has access to that shit automatically? what type of bullshit lol. shit i wonder whats next



xXMUGIWARAXx said:


> finally we can all agree on this. I always thought it was obvious but you know those itachi fans



boy please.. this is a whole different minato. one that did not exist until now. dont give me that shit "it was obvious" 

itachi would still murder him


----------



## lathia (May 22, 2013)

It's okay T-Bag, It's okay.... Just let it sink in. Don't fight it mah dood.


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> itachi would still murder him


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 22, 2013)

Minatopek. Naruto that's u once u get older boo.


----------



## Whirlpool (May 22, 2013)

This is...

This is really bad.


----------



## boohead (May 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> this was retarded and unexpected. what? it took naruto forever to get that and minato somehow has access to that shit automatically? what type of bullshit lol. shit i wonder whats next
> 
> 
> 
> ...







•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I always knew that Minato fans were swagdonkeys D:
> 
> Anyway, good job with amping up the Sue, Kishi





Rofl so upset.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 22, 2013)

We are watching Rikudo!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> This is...
> 
> This is really bad.



This man right here knows.

Though, in spite of not liking Minato and especially not liking how he pulled this shit, I have to recognize that he looks pretty cool with KCM, I still like BM Naruto more though but KCM Minato in looks isn't that far behind.

One of the DA's I'm watching already made a coloured version, nice touches:


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> This man right here knows.
> 
> Though, in spite of not liking Minato and especially not liking how he pulled this shit, I have to recognize that he looks pretty cool with KCM, I still like BM Naruto more though but KCM Minato in looks isn't that far behind.
> 
> One of the DA's I'm watching already made a coloured version, nice touches:



Imo he looks cooler without it.
Now he looks like Naruto


----------



## boohead (May 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> itachi would still murder him



Canon Itachi who died to Hebi-Sauce?  (remember EDO doesn't count, right?)


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 22, 2013)

Fuujin said:


> You can clearly see his left hand in the scan you posted with no black strap around it, Stop trolling.



Page with with Naruto in KCM with the symbols on the back of BOTH of his hands:

 time

The spiral symbols are even on his toes too.


----------



## Opuni (May 22, 2013)

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY THE BUTTHURT!! ITS FUCKING MINATO.....THIS GUY CASUALLY SPLIT THEY KYUUBI'S CHAKRA IN HALF, son you keep half and dad will keep another half, WTF man, this guy can pull off anything with a few seals, THAT MY FRIENDS IS HOW STRONG HE IS!!!!

his ability is in his POTENTIAL., i dont know if you noticed, its how he has a deep understanding of chakra and can literally do what he wants with it...

DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> That's probably what he said at the end of his first date with Kushina.


And that's how Naruto was concieved. 

Anyway, dat Minato.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 22, 2013)

I wonder what happens when Naruto & Minato are in KCM at the same time


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 22, 2013)

I mad he made Hiruzen and Tobirama his bitch


----------



## Star★Platinum (May 22, 2013)

Made this for you Minato fans.
Use it wisely.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 22, 2013)

I don't even mind that Minato has KCM. It's unexpected, but it makes some sense.

What I don't like is this attitude people have about rubbing it in the faces of others when it's not even warranted. It's an aggressive act.

It's like some people approach reading this manga not for fun, but to validate themselves.


----------



## sadino (May 22, 2013)

There we got another reason why Edo tensei is forbidden.

People could make immortal "perfect jinchurikis" with so much chakra that can't be controlled, holy shit.


----------



## LostSelf (May 22, 2013)

Xin said:


> Looks 1000 times better than Narutos BM mode.



Really? They barely look diferent.

If it wasn't because he said "Second, third follow me" i would've though this was Naruto.


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2013)

Rawri said:


> Wow... So he mastered KCM in like what... 20 minutes? That's probably the time that passed between his sealing and death and now. Naruto



20 minutes? Closer to 16 years.

Minato's soul (+Kyuubi) was trapped in the death god. We don't know what goes on in there. Obviously nothing physical, but Kyuubi training is all mental anyways.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 22, 2013)

AlphaReaver said:


> I wonder what happens when Naruto & Minato are in KCM at the same time


Their Kyuubi chakra modes resonate, resulting in squared GN Particle chakra output.


----------



## Malv213 (May 22, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> I don't even mind that Minato has KCM. It's unexpected, but it makes some sense.




Yeah, it makes a lot of sense considering the chakra was sealed with him/may not have consciousness like Naruto's. The latter's  just speculation though.


----------



## plot1st (May 22, 2013)

I find it interesting that Minato in KCM looks very similar to Naruto using Bijuu Mode and that Kakashi mistook Naruto for Minato when Naruto first used it.


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2013)

Not surprised. Minato is Naruto's main benchmark


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Their Kyuubi chakra modes resonate, resulting in squared GN Particle chakra output.



LOL.

But seriously, I wonder what happens in they mold chakra & transfer to themselves


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 23, 2013)

great panel.. lets hope we see some impressive fire power


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 23, 2013)

One thing which i find so unbelievably bullshit is that the guy has such amazing skill with seals and chakra but he can't even add fuuton chakra to the rasengan 

Nevermind, we'll be seeing that change soon aswell. This is how Kishi does it


----------



## Opuni (May 23, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> One thing which i find so unbelievably bullshit is that the guy has such amazing skill with seals and chakra but he can't even add fuuton chakra to the rasengan
> 
> Nevermind, we'll be seeing that change soon aswell. This is how Kishi does it



and when did kishi state minato has fuuton chakra...butthurt uchicha! in my assumption also he would have completed it the day after kyuubi attacked, seriously ur point//?/??/


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 23, 2013)

Opuni said:


> and when did kishi state minato has fuuton chakra...butthurt uchicha! in my assumption also he would have completed it the day after kyuubi attacked, seriously ur point//?/??/



Fuuton or not, he never succeeded in adding any elemental chakra to it. Manga fact. He is most likely fuuton-natured however, considering some of his attacks we've seen and his son's nature of course.

My point is that his skill is so inconsistent and that is purely the product of Kishi's own pathetic actions of stopping at nothing to make his golden Princess Sue the coolest and most kawaii desu ever.
Another thing, i am no Uchiha fan, really. You, however, seem to get "butthurt" over any comment not suckling on Minato's atrophied ballsack


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 23, 2013)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Fuuton or not, he never succeeded in adding any elemental chakra to it. Manga fact. He is most likely fuuton-natured however, considering some of his attacks we've seen and his son's nature of course.
> 
> My point is that his skill is so inconsistent and that is purely the product of Kishi's own pathetic actions of stopping at nothing to make his golden Princess Sue the coolest and most kawaii desu ever.
> Another thing, i am no Uchiha fan, really. You, however, seem to get "butthurt" over any comment not suckling on Minato's atrophied ballsack



Asspulls? LMAO

Holla when Minato gets a Sharingan


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 23, 2013)

*I'M MINATO NAMIKAZE... And you guys should probably brace yourselves for the impact*

That is probably the BAMFLASH version of "Is your body ready?"


----------



## Ƶero (May 23, 2013)

Kushina knows.


----------



## Bontakun (May 23, 2013)

Haha yeah I thought this too.

"I'm Minato. And I'm dynamite ."


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 23, 2013)

Hashirama is the tree of life, but Minato is the big bang!


----------



## rac585 (May 23, 2013)

yep. kishi definitely pulled off his entrance well.


----------



## Sage (May 23, 2013)

Deshi Basara said:


> That is probably the BAMFLASH version of "Is your body ready?"



chapter climaxed on the first page. Rest of the chapter was all just trololololol

Middle panel resembles how much I jizzed all over my screen after i read that quote. Unfortunately my monitor could not brace for that impact.


----------



## FeelTheEvenFlow (May 23, 2013)

Dead

10deads


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 23, 2013)




----------



## SilenceOz (May 23, 2013)

LOL when I read that "Brace for the Impact"
I thought he was seriously talking about how awesome he is and that he has arrived.
Then I realised he meant the Juubi's attack.

>.> I preferred it being about him bragging.


----------



## rac585 (May 23, 2013)

SilenceOz said:


> LOL when I read that "Brace for the Impact"
> I thought he was seriously talking about how awesome he is and that he has arrived.
> Then I realised he meant the Juubi's attack.
> 
> >.> I preferred it being about him bragging.



kishi probably wrote those words first and came up with a way to really emphasize them by coming up with the transported juubi beam.


----------

